# A spin on the whole crayon/color theme.



## Dominantly (Jan 21, 2010)

So I wanted to do something with color, and after seeing the threads by Chriss and Hooker771 with their Crayon theme, I thought I would try and take that and twist it a bit.
I don't have Crayons on hand, but I have color Sharpies so I ran with that...

Selective color.. Usually don't do much of it, but I liked it here considering my pale hand didn't offer much more to the photo.
1. Day 20 photo






2. Here is a color shot for comparison.





Another perspective, not sure which I really prefer, but I do know the color version wasn't doing anything for me in this version.
3. 





Opinions welcomed, along with votes (I figure votes make it easy for people who don't want to type a response, just click).
:thumbup:


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 21, 2010)

So no opinions?


----------



## Mulewings~ (Jan 21, 2010)

#1 does it for me.
The hand position in the last photo isn't as interesting to me...

Great experiment...
:thumbup:


----------



## C.Lloyd (Jan 21, 2010)

As an excercise in selective coloring or desaturation, the first 2 are the ones to go with. Agreed that the hand position in #3 is uninteresting.

As an aside, stop biting your fingernails.


----------



## Dominantly (Jan 21, 2010)

Thanks for the comments, and roger on the nail biting.


----------



## Jankster (Jan 21, 2010)

#1 for sure :thumbup:


----------

